# Homeland rep personality disorders, and others....



## locsaint (Mar 8, 2013)

I've been in this business for the last 5 years. I'm not hardly a rookie. Now, I don't know if its the society we are living in, and how the world has changed..But one thing I do know, Homeland has a rep. that has a massive personality disorder, she takes everything done personal?? And uses it against you on the job, and it's not just Homeland...other companies have these "REPS" That take every..little..thing so personal !?!?! To the point where I can't even do my job correctly. Honestly.

Let's say I get a call from my rep. I was out working, couldn't pick up the call. She says she's gonna fire me, because I didn't pick up her call...due to the fact I was out in the field, on a roof while the wind was blowing 60 miles an hour trying to put a tarp on by myself, she doesn't care she says, she says I need to pick up ALL of her calls no matter what. She proceeds to tell me throughout the weeks, that she doesn't hate me, time...and time again?? (Ok... I think she truly hates me) Even though I have had over a hundred calls from clients and neighbors in my 5 year, stating what a pleasant contractor I am, and ive been told that I am the best contractor for my zone 5 years running now. . . The rep is new, she has a hitler complex, she threatens to fire me every week, when I do a good job, she threatens to fire me, when the office messes up, she threatens to fire me, when her boyfriend dumps her through text message, she threatens to fire me, and so on and so on.... 

This is ruining our business. This has happened with other major companies as well. Everything is going great for 1 year with them, "Your our best contractor, blah blah blah" Then they hire a new REP, and it's like they picked her up from the mental instituation... There rude, unprofessional, have no idea about processing, takes office mistakes or her own mistakes out on us the good contractor, and so on. Then gets her personal emotions involved to such a level, that she is telling me that she doesn't hate me over 30 times in a 5 minute phone conversation!?!?!?!? (Let's face it, she hates me) Why??? 

I'm a nose to the grind stone worker, I built this business up from nothing, and came from a single parent household living in absolute ghetto poverty, worked extremely hard to be where im at today!! ALL TO BE CRUSHED by a 20 year old, spoiled brat on a telephone taking her emotional distress from getting dumped by her boyfriend out on me!!!?? This is one hell of an industry, let me tell you. Even more so, I blame society, a society that even gives people like this a job, a job of such importance, is insane. So...here I am...Stated as the best contractor for my zone 5 years running, that's more quantity of jobs then any other, and on time more then any other...and I've been put on the verge of going out of business by multiple young brat rep's with personal problems that they take out on me....

This is crazy..........Anyone else have the same problem???


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

tell her to change her tampon.


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

locsaint said:


> I've been in this business for the last 5 years. I'm not hardly a rookie. Now, I don't know if its the society we are living in, and how the world has changed..But one thing I do know, Homeland has a rep. that has a massive personality disorder, she takes everything done personal?? And uses it against you on the job, and it's not just Homeland...other companies have these "REPS" That take every..little..thing so personal !?!?! To the point where I can't even do my job correctly. Honestly.
> 
> Let's say I get a call from my rep. I was out working, couldn't pick up the call. She says she's gonna fire me, because I didn't pick up her call...due to the fact I was out in the field, on a roof while the wind was blowing 60 miles an hour trying to put a tarp on by myself, she doesn't care she says, she says I need to pick up ALL of her calls no matter what. She proceeds to tell me throughout the weeks, that she doesn't hate me, time...and time again?? (Ok... I think she truly hates me) Even though I have had over a hundred calls from clients and neighbors in my 5 year, stating what a pleasant contractor I am, and ive been told that I am the best contractor for my zone 5 years running now. . . The rep is new, she has a hitler complex, she threatens to fire me every week, when I do a good job, she threatens to fire me, when the office messes up, she threatens to fire me, when her boyfriend dumps her through text message, she threatens to fire me, and so on and so on....
> 
> ...


Yes, we all have dealt with that in some form or another. Sounds like you have a real doosy on your hands. Have fun!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Every one should run their business how they see fit. This doesn't work for everyone, but here is how I handle phone calls. If I recognize the number and I know it will be a brief conversation, I pick up. If it is a national, regional or someone who is otherwise going to be a pia, it goes to vm. Things discussed on the phone with a rep have a nasty habit of not showing up on any emails to confirm.
I'm sorry you have to suffer underqualified, socially challenged, entry line employees. It is hard to do when you depend on the volume of work they are sending you. You are probably going to reach a point where you decide the account is no longer worth the headache. Hopes that comes soon for you.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

locsaint said:


> I've been in this business for the last 5 years. I'm not hardly a rookie. Now, I don't know if its the society we are living in, and how the world has changed..But one thing I do know, Homeland has a rep. that has a massive personality disorder, she takes everything done personal?? And uses it against you on the job, and it's not just Homeland...other companies have these "REPS" That take every..little..thing so personal !?!?! To the point where I can't even do my job correctly. Honestly.
> 
> Let's say I get a call from my rep. I was out working, couldn't pick up the call. She says she's gonna fire me, because I didn't pick up her call...due to the fact I was out in the field, on a roof while the wind was blowing 60 miles an hour trying to put a tarp on by myself, she doesn't care she says, she says I need to pick up ALL of her calls no matter what. She proceeds to tell me throughout the weeks, that she doesn't hate me, time...and time again?? (Ok... I think she truly hates me) Even though I have had over a hundred calls from clients and neighbors in my 5 year, stating what a pleasant contractor I am, and ive been told that I am the best contractor for my zone 5 years running now. . . The rep is new, she has a hitler complex, she threatens to fire me every week, when I do a good job, she threatens to fire me, when the office messes up, she threatens to fire me, when her boyfriend dumps her through text message, she threatens to fire me, and so on and so on....
> 
> ...



No, because I do not allow it. She needs you more than you need her and her employer.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Go over her head. 

Or quit. You're a better man than me, I couldn't make their numbers work. 
And the fact they are getting a good 65% of the gross didn't sit well with me. 
Along with being lied to on the very first recruiting conversation I got from them just showed where
the business relationship was headed in a big hurry. When the checks showed up for the 
favor rush job and the amounts were way off............. I was done with them before it started good.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Complaining on a forum? I hate you!

OOPS sorry I don't hate you.... NOPE I DON'T Hate you.... 

 LOL...

They are all the same! I really think its a generational thing and I'm getting old. 

Dang I hate that  LOL hahahaha


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*When women act that way.*

I just assume they want me, in a bad way. :yes:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> I just assume they want me, in a bad way. :yes:



They do. They really do. That's the ****ing they get for the ****ing they got.


----------



## Natasha (Aug 15, 2013)

*Love*

:whistling2:Natasha loves you.


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

OMG, she sounds worse than a desperate needy girlfriend! If someone called me like that all the time I would not answer. I would call them back at my timing and ask them what they wanted. We tell them when they call to please send an email. The girl (myself) in the office will handle it. This way I always have my "proof emails" to use against them if I need to, and I have many many times and won several issues with them - from just proving our side right to financial gains. Also, don't worry. If you are working for a national they change liaison's like changing underwear. I have had so many it's not funny. Some I really liked and were respectful others just assholes. Remember, don't let them treat you with disrespect - they will continually do so. Without us contractors they are DEAD in the water. Yes there are more contractors but they will blow thru those because jobs won't be done correctly and too many problems. I wish we could all come up with our own pricing and stand together and hold firm to our pricing. Their "allowables" aren't realistic in any world!


----------



## honyocktrapper (Feb 9, 2014)

lps used to have unintelligent office workers. just when I thot it couldn't get any worse, they hired zenta. india. language barrier. they didn't know American building codes. dozens of requests from multiple zenta employees: please break down your bid to show how many gallons of water-based paint versus latex. *ouch*


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You never get the same person twice....


----------



## greenivy (Mar 18, 2014)

thanohano44 said:


> No, because I do not allow it. She needs you more than you need her and her employer.


 I work for them for 4 year and i was doing a clean out and I went to Invoice and got message that because i didnt tell that their wasnt a hot water tank they where not paying and they owe me 4,000 thousand.I am not paying for one am going to court first.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Who the He** is homeland?......


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Who the He** is homeland?......


Regional out of Utah.
They seem to leave a bad reputation wherever they go.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

*Candy from Cyprexx*

This ring a bell with anyone? She was our crazy rep for all of 3 months before we let them go.


----------

